# How To Make an Advanced Laminate Rambone Slingshot



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

here is the tutorial for making an advanced laminate rambone slingshot and it took so long to make so please leave any feedback below.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

wow thanks for another cool tutorial video

cheers


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Well done, thanks for sharing!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well done young Lady...very very nice educational video..I my self Have never made a slingshot..I persay am not a craftman

I leave that up to people like your self...If I am ineterrested in a sling shot I will ask if it is for sale...Like like to support people

with the products if I can...You are outstanding in your deciation of making slingshots...Best to you..maybe looking forward

to buying one of your shooters..Best to you~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> Well done young Lady...very very nice educational video..I my self Have never made a slingshot..I persay am not a craftman
> I leave that up to people like your self...If I am ineterrested in a slingshot I will ask if it is for sale...Like like to support people
> with the products if I can...You are outstanding in your deciation of making slingshots...Best to you..maybe looking forward
> to buying one of your shooters..Best to you~~AKAOldmiser


Young Lady?

Really good job!


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

that is one good looking slingshot Man

Rick


----------



## btbeamer (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm very impressed! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Great Job and Tutorial, Thanks for Sharing!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Once again wonderful tutorial mate~!


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Nice work both on the slingshot and on the video.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

You is the "MAN" AOW! You are really becoming something Bud! Such talent at such a young age. I love your use of materials and how you tie everything together for a great design and a superb looking slingshot-EXCELLENT!!!!!


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Excellent tutorial on how to make a beautiful slingshot, you have rare talent and a creative mind Jorge would be proud of what you have done with the design.


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks
Joerg even posted a comment on the video!


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

I like your ambition young man, how you tackle problems, and get it done! Great vids! Keep up the excellent work, and keep on having fun! Nice job on the slingshot too!


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Very good tutorial, i learned alot. Beautiful collection of slingshots & love your Rambone designs.
I should be outside starting a new shooter, but the forum is adicting!

Thnx, Mike


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

AmmoMike said:


> Very good tutorial, i learned alot. Beautiful collection of slingshots & love your Rambone designs.
> I should be outside starting a new shooter, but the forum is adicting!
> 
> Thnx, Mike


Thanks guys! 
I always enjoy your support!


----------



## valentino (Aug 2, 2014)

HI MY NAME IS VALENTINO .

COULD YOU HELP ME?

IM NOT SO CREATIV .

COUL YOU CREATE MY RAMbone SLINGSHOT?


----------

